# Which shotgun do YOU shoot???



## goob (Dec 4, 2013)

What shotgun/choke does everybody use for duck hunting? I am interested to see the differences. 

I have a few that I will take, depending on where and how I feel. 
-Remington 870 Super Magnum, ported turkey special.
-Mossberg 500 3" gun, Improved.
-Remington 1100 2.75" with a dedicated Modified barrel.

I'd love to have another barrel for my 1100.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Beretta A400...

I just shoot the factory IC and modified in it.


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 4, 2013)

1187-12sp. 3" Mid 90's vintage. Modified choke.

But the last few years, my duck/wf time has been severely limited. The last few weeks, I have been running the same thing for skeets too.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Main gun: Franchi Affinity with factory improved modified choke (in most situations)

Backup gun (former main gun): Winchester SX2 also with factory modified choke.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 4, 2013)

Beretta AL391 Urika. Had it for 8 or 9 years now and it's still bangin like a champ. Right now I've been shooting the factory improved modified choke in it for the divers and sea ducks. In the woody swamp and smaller holes I'll shoot a modified or even an IC.


----------



## vowell462 (Dec 4, 2013)

Fausti over/under. 12 guage. Factory chokes.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just traded my Stoeger m3500 in for a M2 Benelli. Haven't even shot it yet!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2013)

In order from most birds dropped to least:

Remington 1100 28" barrel and usually a modified choke.  I've killed a truck bed full of doves with it.

Beretta AL391 Urika  28" barrel with Optima chokes

Beretta A300 28" barrel and I think this gun will move quickly up the ranks of birds killed.

Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 26" barrel... just give it time and it may put the others to sleep.


----------



## fowl player (Dec 4, 2013)

remington 887 28 inch barrel modified


----------



## GAGE (Dec 4, 2013)

SBE with a pattern master, or a high flyer.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 4, 2013)

Nova with either a high flyer MOD or factory IC


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 4, 2013)

SBE II mod sumtoy choke


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 4, 2013)

SBE2 26in barrel with Vortex Modified it's been deadly the last 2 years.

Before this it was a 24in SBE2 with factory modified.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 4, 2013)

Stoeger M2000 with either a Carlson's IC or LM.


----------



## goob (Dec 4, 2013)

What kind of shells do yall prefer? I am shooting Kent Fasteel #1's 3.5" this year. They are $20 a box. I can't seem to pay any more $$$$ for shells.


----------



## LoganWilson (Dec 4, 2013)

Benelli vinci factory ic and mod


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Dec 4, 2013)

Vinci with a kicks mod, Winchester 3 in #3's


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 4, 2013)

12ga remington 11-87 special purpose mod or IC


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 4, 2013)

11-87 supermag with a carlson full and heavy metal #2s when you hit a bird they drop like a rock no cripples with that combo as of yet.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 4, 2013)

goob said:


> What kind of shells do yall prefer? I am shooting Kent Fasteel #1's 3.5" this year. They are $20 a box. I can't seem to pay any more $$$$ for shells.



Kent faststeel 3 inch #2  1 1/8oz load. Case for $129.


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 4, 2013)

Browning Gold Light 10ga w/ Haydels Decoy choke


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 4, 2013)

IF the gun runs a 1187 supermag with a kicks highflyer full.


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 4, 2013)

weatherby sa-08 waterfowl edition. As far as shells... in the woody hole whatever #4or #6 that is cheapest. Potential for big ducks i like 3in kent #2


----------



## Moore (Dec 4, 2013)

1964 Light 12 A5 with IC Jap barrel. Will have briley thin walls come summer time. Gold hunter in 12ga when I need more choke. Kent 2 3/4        1 1/16 #4 $114 a case.


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 4, 2013)

I shoot an A390 Beretta. Just about shot the bueing off that gun. Use factory modified chokes and shoot Kent #2, 3"  shells and it seems to work for me.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Dec 4, 2013)

Benelli M2 12ga with 26 inch barrel. All black, American Edition. Kicks IC or factory mod with Kent 3" number 2s or 2.75" number 4s.


----------



## dsanders (Dec 4, 2013)

I shoot a Benelli M2 with kicks or carlson ic or mod chokes and federal #2s and #4s


----------



## Mossy (Dec 4, 2013)

Remington 870 with factory choke


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 4, 2013)

goob said:


> What kind of shells do yall prefer? I am shooting Kent Fasteel #1's 3.5" this year. They are $20 a box. I can't seem to pay any more $$$$ for shells.



Federal Ultra Shok 3" #2's

~$130/case


----------



## dom (Dec 4, 2013)

beretta A400 xtreme


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 4, 2013)

Winchester SX3 with comp-n-choke light mod or a Kicks HF full....blind side #2's or xpert #4's


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 4, 2013)

Franchi I12 Imp Mod choke most hunting situations
Rem 870 Imp Cyl choke for up close and pesonal hunting


----------



## FISHANDHUNT81 (Dec 4, 2013)

mossberg 500 with factory mod choke blind side 3" #4 or Kent 3" #3
remington 1100 28" full choked barrel 2.75" black cloud #4-#6(or what ever brand I can find 2.75" steel shot in on the shelf)
Will be shooting a Mossberg 935


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 4, 2013)

Mossberg 935 with factory chokes.


----------



## Wlrountree (Dec 4, 2013)

Stoeger m-3000 Carlson's three choke pack. Usually stick with the modified but will put the full in sometimes


----------



## basspro2232 (Dec 4, 2013)

28' 870...factory mod. choke...3" #4's...if im timber i shoot 2 3/4 #6's


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 4, 2013)

Beretta 686 with twin kicks hf fulls


----------



## Luckybuck (Dec 4, 2013)

Remington 1100 Auto 16 Ga Modified and also full choke barrels
  This is my all purpose gun

Harrington & Richardson 16 Ga Modified barrel 16 Ga Single barrell
   This is my squirrel gun

Winchester Model 1300 12 Ga pump w/turkey choke 3 in shells
   This is my turkey gun


----------



## triton196 (Dec 4, 2013)

fab arms (handk) 12 ga 3 inch with mod choke. Winchester high velocity number 2


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 4, 2013)

SKB 505 O/U with improved cylinder and modified chokes.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2013)

870 Super mag 26 in barrel with kicks high flyer mod or factory mod
remington 1100 magnum with 30 in full choke

stoeger M2000 with factory mod or imp cyl. 

Winchester Expert #3s and Fiocchi #2 all 3 inch


----------



## Humpback89 (Dec 4, 2013)

Browning maxus  26"    Mod choke
Beretta xtrema 2 28".    Mod 
Sometimes get to missing the old humpback and pullout the magnum 12 28" improved


----------



## wray912 (Dec 4, 2013)

Beretta 390 with kicks smoke


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Dec 4, 2013)

Benelli SBE with a Kicks highflyer mod in it. Never leaves my gun during duck season.


----------



## JMB (Dec 4, 2013)

1973 Browning A5 with an 80s eara barrel and factory IC choke so it can handle steel


----------



## tebigcountry (Dec 4, 2013)

benelli sbe...... improved / modified briley choke......black cloud 3 inch and 3.5 inch......always #4 shot.......deadly combination.


----------



## strutlife (Dec 4, 2013)

Stoeger M3500, jebs 685 duck choke, he i metal #4. Smack down


----------



## dixon413 (Dec 4, 2013)

Winchester sx3


----------



## hrstille (Dec 4, 2013)

SBE2 26" mod comp n choke 3.5" Kent #4 tough on ducks


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 4, 2013)

wray912 said:


> Beretta 390 with kicks smoke


 and claims all my birds


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 4, 2013)

870 with mod choke, 3" 3's and 4's.


----------



## hoyt85 (Dec 4, 2013)

Franchi Affinity, High Flyer Mod and Full choke shooting 3" Hevi-Metal BB


----------



## deepsouthman (Dec 8, 2013)

Winchester SX3.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Awesomberg 835 and a 935.  The 835 goes with me 90% of the time.  Im cheap.  Im also short and fat so the short and fat 835 fits me the best.


----------



## goob (Dec 12, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Awesomberg 835 and a 935.  The 835 goes with me 90% of the time.  Im cheap.  Im also short and fat so the short and fat 835 fits me the best.



nice


----------



## bander_TC50 (Dec 12, 2013)

browning maxus factory modified choke kent fast steel #2


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mossberg 535 factory choke.


----------



## Headsortails (Dec 12, 2013)

Remington 11-87, IC choke, Winchester Drylok 3" 3's


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 12, 2013)

Winchester sx3. Backup Winchester sxp..


----------



## goob (Dec 12, 2013)

Ole Crip said:


> Winchester sx3. Backup Winchester sxp..



fond of winnies, huh?


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Dec 12, 2013)

Was a Remington 1100 16ga modified barrel and a stoeger p350 with a Carlson's modified mid range steel ..... But I am going to try and break in the new stoeger 3000 in the morning


----------

